

End Times - Can America’s paper of record survive the death of newsprint? Can journalism? - jamiequint
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200901/new-york-times

======
shafqat
This is old news. Since then, the NYT Co has gotten itself a financial
lifeline by taking out a 250M loan from Carlos Slim, a Mexican billionaire.

[http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display...](http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003934640)

~~~
jamiequint
That doesn't mean the NYT is going to suddenly become profitable though, we'll
see if $250M more is enough burn for them to figure out a new business model.

